
Tesla Annual Shareholders' Meeting - blendergeek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va5i42D13cI
======
mdorazio
He's still claiming that current model Teslas (with just a computer upgrade)
will be autonomous-ready pending regulatory approval. I'm not sure if Elon
keeps doubling down on this for shareholders or actually believes it.

